
Show HN: Get Instant Feedback on Your Coverletter with AI - whitef0x
http://app.coverletter.io/editor
======
whitef0x
Hey HN,

I just built this as a sideproject with inspiration from
[http://textio.com](http://textio.com) after getting frustrated with the lack
of feedback and haphazard advice for coverletters on a multitude of blogs. I
built it using Flask, SpaCy, Textacy and NLTK with a bunch of heuristics that
I took from writing blogs and form talking to experienced manager.

This is just an MVP so it isn't super fast and is missing a few nice-to-have
features like HTTP.

------
vivekadithya
Why am I not able to access the link? Is the tool live?

